

Ask HN: How often do you change your phone's ringtone? - sauravt

Or when was the last time you did it ?
======
zimpenfish
Never - phone #1 is on permanent silence; phone #2 is whatever the default
iPhone tone is.

------
ankitgarg43
I change my ringtone when I change the phone or the ROM on phone. other than
those two scenarios i don't change....

------
theaccordance
Last time I set a ringtone on my phone, John Kerry was running for
president...

------
venomsnake
Between zero and one times per phone.

